# If....?????



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

20 years ago I was 32. I'd been married for 8 years and had one child. Bought my own house, started my own business.

I'd have to go back 30 or 35 years to make life altering decisions.

I suppose I could have invested money in what we all know as killer companies now. Apple, Google, Walmart, HD, Silver, Gold.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I am pretty happy with where I am. Certain things like not doing the stupid thing that tore my shoulder would be a good start.

I had a chance at one time to apprentice under a killer log home builder. The same day he offered me that I had an offer to go into vinyl siding. On the surface, that was a pretty easy choice. Of course, me being dumb ended up going with the siding. Lots of log homes were being built at the time.

Now not so many. Choosing what was probably the stupidest idea has led to a lot of struggli ng over the years, but it also has led to the contacts I have made, which eventually led to where we are today. You are where you are. Not much to be done about it now except learn from how you got there.

The biggest thing I would do different is get a handle on my paperwork. I still suck at that.


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

Realized I was living out a very bad script
http://www.amazon.com/Scripts-People-Live-Transactional-Analysis/dp/0802132103
and put everything on hold until I could change it.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

In the fall of 1973, I was a 17-year-old freshman at Bowling Green State University. A buddy figured out how to print a reclining nude with a dot matrix printer. I was fascinated, but not smart enough to let my lust lead me into computers. Gates and Jobs, my age, weren't so foolish.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

The other day I rode bikes with a guy who was standing at the top of the quarter pipe when mat hoffman did his record air out . He said he didn't go pro with Hoffman because his mom wouldn't let him tour with mat. Now mat is a millionaire and this guy has a truck full of tools like me. He said knowing now what he didn't know then, he would've told her to stick it


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The best thing that ever happened to me was being a drunk and sobering up. It allowed me a target to work on. It was a rough road but I wouldn't give up the experience for nothing. 

There are people out there that have huge issues but don't know where to start to fix themselves. I at least had a starting point and was able to move forward from there. The easiest thing about not drinking is not drinking. 

What do you get when you take the alcohol away from a drunk'in horse thief? You still have a horse thief. And that's where the work really begins. 

What I've regretted was all the pain I put people through and that part I wish I could take back. It would be nice to have one mulligan in life wouldn't it?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

If I could go back I would get into some other line of work that doesn't involve getting a screwed up back and hernia.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I've thought about this alot. 

Would I change things. Yes. Would I be better off? Who knows. 

One thing for sure, I would move south where it is warmer.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

builditguy said:


> I've thought about this alot.
> 
> Would I change things. Yes. Would I be better off? Who knows.
> 
> One thing for sure, I would move south where it is warmer.


Move to WI, IA MN ... make St Louis Feel like the Bahamas.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

MY regret was not becoming a Marine!


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

Get the popcorn ready, this could be a long story. Forty one years ago I treated a very sweet young lady with no respect, led her to believe I cared and totally made her life miserable for a long period of time. She loved me dearly, accepted my faults and I still had no care or concern for her feelings.

Let's start at the beginning. I had dated my high school sweetheart for six years. After we graduated from college she finally got wise to me a broke off our engagement. I was devastated, heart broken and in need of someone to care about me. Along came this cute little blonde. Smart, blue eyes, good looking and a personality. Just what I need to bolster my ego.

I would run off for the weekend with her friends and she'd accept me back. I'd stand her up and tell her I was sick. All along she knew I was playing her, yet she welcomed me back each and every time, never bitc*ing about how I had treated her. Without a doubt she truly loved me. Did I mention how sweet she was? Did I mention to this day forty one years later, she has never married?

Guess this gets me to the one thing I would change. I never realized how I hurt her and never realized how bad a person I was for treating her the way I did. This has bothered me every since I heard she won about 8 million in a lottery. Do you think I should call her and apologize?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

rwa said:


> Get the popcorn ready, this could be a long story. Forty one years ago I treated a very sweet young lady with no respect, led her to believe I cared and totally made her life miserable for a long period of time. She loved me dearly, accepted my faults and I still had no care or concern for her feelings.
> 
> Let's start at the beginning. I had dated my high school sweetheart for six years. After we graduated from college she finally got wise to me a broke off our engagement. I was devastated, heart broken and in need of someone to care about me. Along came this cute little blonde. Smart, blue eyes, good looking and a personality. Just what I need to bolster my ego.
> 
> ...


Some people just never change! :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Some people just never change! :laughing:


If he don't call her I will!!!


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

rwa said:


> This has bothered me every since I heard she won about 8 million in a lottery. Do you think I should call her and apologize?


If it's only bothered you since she won the lottery, forget it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

A lot if you younger guys posting in your early twenties... START SAVING NOW... it take MUCH LESS to retire a millionaire and put you into the drivers seat if you develop this discipline NOW... it's the difference between having to save a couple hundred a month to THOUSANDS per month to make the same headway...

I wish I could back to then and do then what I know to do now... from a financial perspective, it would have been world and paradigm changing on a personal level...

While doing that, if you have kids, you don't get that time back... make it count...


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

KAP said:


> While doing that, if you have kids, you don't get that time back... make it count...


That's the toss up, and fine line to walk-spending time with your kids or making millions. Not a hard choice for me now, but I could have easily gone the other way.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

mnld said:


> That's the toss up, and fine line to walk-spending time with your kids or making millions. Not a hard choice for me now, but I could have easily gone the other way.


Thanks !


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I think spending my time making money to provide them a good education is justified.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

blacktop said:


> Thanks !


You're welcome!


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

I grew up with a father who never put work before family and we struggled many times, many lean Christmases and such, but we were happy. Married a gall whose dad thought work was the only thing that mattered and died at 64, six years ago. Really good man and very much missed by the whole family, but nobody included his wife, feels like they ever really knew him.


----------

